# Warhammer Online kostenlos?



## Shakti (28. April 2013)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

ist Warhammer Online mittlerweile kostenlos spielbar?


Viele Grüße


----------



## XT1024 (28. April 2013)

Das? Subscription Fees | Warhammer Online


----------



## Shakti (28. April 2013)

Ja


----------

